
Right to work from home could be enshrined in law after coronavirus lockdown - jd115
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/politics/2020/05/08/right-work-home-could-enshrined-law-coronavirus-lockdown-ends/
======
el_programmador
There are two kinds of dangers now and there are proponents on both sides of
the aisle. One is to give a pause to all labor laws in a bid to bring more
economic reforms and kickstart the economy. And other danger is this - bring
so many regulations and policing in the economy that the few remaining
investors will be scared out of the market. We need a balanced approach here.

~~~
Ill_ban_myself
If they’re scared to make money because it’s slightly harder or there’s a
fraction less money to be made then the market will correct for this.

